# SSRI suggestions for IBS-D?



## jcookie1 (Sep 24, 2003)

HiI am new to this forum. I developed IBS-D after going off of Effexor XR. That was over 6 months ago. I will not go back on Effexor because I was very sick getting off of it. I also still have mixed depression and anxiety and an wondering if there is an SSRI that would be effective for IBS-D. I have the problem with urgency and gas also. I have it all under some "control" with tons of fiber-but that just keeps the D from going all day and limits it most of the time to 3-4 times in the early morning, but I still feel like #### during the day.I tried Lexapro but had a bad reaction to it-insomnia, which I cannot afford to go through. My doctor wants to try Celexa... I don't know what to dodoes anyone have any help for me? Thank you


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi jcookie,It might be that the Effexor was dealing with the anxiety and depression that is causing your D, so when you went off it the symptoms appeared. That would mean the medication didn't "cause" your D, but was treating it. All anti-depressants have some side effects, and can cause some people problems when they go off of it. I'm on both Effexor XR(my psychiarist chose it because it is one of the anti-depressants that is also anti-anxiety and has constipation as a possible side effect) and Xanax for chronic anxiety right now, and it has stopped my D. How I will handle the meds long term I'm not yet sure of, but at least the D is no longer running my life. Take care.


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

Have you thought about a tricyclic? I think that nearly all of them are constipating, and I also think that they are as effective as the SSRIs. You might want to try amitryptiline or imipramine.Steven


----------



## Lisa_NZ (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi,I've had IBS-D for over 10 years, and since taking Paroxetine since December I have had no IBS symptoms whatsoever.On starting the Paxil I found that I went to sleep much earlier, woke early feeling great though.No major side effects apart from slight weight gain of 5kgs however thats probably due to me being able to eat properly now!Good luck.


----------

